

HTML 5 is another guess at the future - maryrosecook
http://www.bigcontrarian.com/2009/09/04/tagged/

======
pkulak
I understand his argument that what we've got works now, so who cares, but it
doesn't work for _everyone_. I'm sure people with screen readers (it's the
header because it's darker and that's the nav bar because it's got that box
around it, duh!) would really appreciate some standard way to know what's what
on the page.

------
danw
See Douglas Crockford's suggestion for HTML5 at
<http://www.crockford.com/html/>

~~~
hvs
That's actually similar to what I was thinking. Making HTML5 support generic
tags and attributes that could be defined as first-class elements would
completely eliminate the need to create a huge pile of new tags. This would
allow for much more innovation while not limiting the design to some arbitrary
set of new elements. Instead of thinking of HTML as a "document format", it
should be thought of as a display interface with a low-level protocol for
interaction.

~~~
tumult
so you're going to implement <video> in javascript?

~~~
hvs
No, but browser implementors could implement <video> and define it within the
high-level HTML markup language. There is no need for the HTML spec to define
elements that can be determined to be necessary by the market. If it provides
a framework for creating new elements, the market can come up with the
necessary elements. Obviously, every page would not have to define every
element in existence before being viewable, there would develop -- organically
-- a stock of pre-existing elements in browsers.

~~~
mhansen
The market does a really shitty job at interoperability, one of the main goals
of the internet.

